
H-1B Visa Cap: The Imminent Threat to US Tech Innovation - sunilkumarc
https://blog.hackerrank.com/h1-b-visa-cap-the-imminent-threat-to-us-tech-innovation/
======
dudul
"Immigrants are a Big Force in Driving American Innovation" but h1b workers
are _not_ immigrants. They and their family have very little rights as workers
in the US.

If the motivation is really to bring innovation to the US, cancel the h1b
status and simplify the green card sponsorship via employment. But let's be
real, that's not the goal. The goal is to bring servile underpaid peons to the
valley to drag tech wages down.

I was an h1b for 4 years.

------
ClarenceC
How about banning the biggest H-1B abusers (Infosys, TCS) from applying new
visa for a few years? (They are also the biggest visa applier)

[http://www.epi.org/blog/new-data-infosys-tata-
abuse-h-1b-pro...](http://www.epi.org/blog/new-data-infosys-tata-
abuse-h-1b-program/)

[http://www.latimes.com/opinion/editorials/la-ed-visas-
tech-w...](http://www.latimes.com/opinion/editorials/la-ed-visas-tech-
workers-h1b-20150217-story.html)

[http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/features/smartbuy/tech-n...](http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/features/smartbuy/tech-
news/h1b-workers-have-minimal-skills-infosys-whistleblower/article7006778.ece)

------
pliftkl
Or, as proposed elsewhere, keep the cap and remove the lottery system. Grant
visas to the top paid applicants. This removes allows companies with a need to
great engineers to pay for them, and reduces the influx of lower quality
H1-B's.

~~~
dudul
That's an idea. But the problem is once the petition is accepted the employer
could reduce the non-immigrant's salary. I'm not a lawyer but I don't think
it's illegal.

The main issue is that H1B workers have very little rights. If they get let
go, they technically have to leave the country in the next 24 hours - the 30
day grace period is a _myth_. They are very easy to bully and put up with a
lot of shit from their employer simply to be able to stay in the country.

One solution would be to grant an H1B that would be valid even after
termination/resignation - maybe for a certain amount of time like a month or
two. This would allow a worker to leave an unreasonable employer and give him
a chance to find a new gig.

However, I also believe that there is _no_ talent shortage in tech and the H1B
program is used to try to drag wages down.

~~~
pliftkl
Obviously there would need to be some level of enforcement to prevent "wage
adjustment" once the applicant arrives.

The primary reasoning behind the suggestion is to prevent the H1B from being
used as a mechanism for driving down wages.

------
venomsnake
Us companies can open offices overseas, and remote collaboration for me
surpasses regular one nowadays.

~~~
annon23
Remote collaboration depends on so many variables that I think you are more
likely a bigo.t who wants immigrant out of your country

~~~
venomsnake
I am not an US citizen so it is hard to call me bigot with relation to US dual
intent visas. But H1-B is used to fuck both the foreigners and the domestic US
programmers.

~~~
annon23
Bottom line is people are looking for a better lifestyle, not just a cool tech
job. So yes we will continue to come, and maybe even marry local ladies. 'ALL
YOUR JOBS ARE BELONG TO US'

